# Need a hunting club



## david36 (Jun 5, 2012)

I am looking for a hunting club to join. I live in Lizella and would like to find something in Bibb, Crawford, Peach, Houston, Monroe, Jones, or Twiggs county. I also have 2 young sons, one 9 and one 11 that hunt with me sometimes. Also would like to find a club with a camp site that has camper hook ups.


----------



## stuart smith (Jun 5, 2012)

david36 said:


> I am looking for a hunting club to join. I live in Lizella and would like to find something in Bibb, Crawford, Peach, Houston, Monroe, Jones, or Twiggs county. I also have 2 young sons, one 9 and one 11 that hunt with me sometimes. Also would like to find a club with a camp site that has camper hook ups.



No hookups,but do have openings in Jones.Pm me if you like.


----------



## westbrook (Jun 6, 2012)

have club in Washington County. Camp site with elect.   600.00 per year. Call 478-552-8811


----------



## Flynbryn05 (Jun 8, 2012)

We have a hunting club between Lizella and Roberta. 1800 acres 30 members. Think it is $550. Next year going to $650 with 25 members. PM if interested. 

We have camper spots but no hookups.


----------



## david36 (Jun 8, 2012)

Flynbryn05 PM sent


----------



## RBLawson (Jun 9, 2012)

*Club needs member*

Have 4000 acres in Wilcox Co. Call 229-382-8149


----------



## DROADKING (Jun 15, 2012)

*Twiggs county*

I have a nice piece of property in twiggs county that has place for campers but no hookups for water or power. 600 acres 12 members max. 550.00


----------



## bmorgan (Jun 15, 2012)

If you have not found a club yet. We have a club about 2 miles outside Culloden Dues are 650.00. We have a place for campers but no hookups. Call Bill Smith @ 478-956-5029 (work) or 478-954-8587 (cell). thanks.


----------



## duke13 (Jul 18, 2012)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=671420


----------

